# Adding a leisure battery to a van without...



## 100996 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Does any one have any practical experience of adding a leisure battery and simple charging system to a van that doesn't have one?

I have found an interesting post on how to set one up for a car (and the principle is the same) >LINKY< The van in question is of the 2 wheel variety and has hookup already setup to run the 12v lighting, so i would presume that you would need to connect the battery "after" the transformer for the lighting, and run some kind of "circuit breaker" of sorts to disconnect the battery when on hookup (this would also need fusing and or Diodes maybe).

Could this type of rig be used to charge the batteries? or could one, use one of these off the 240v ones such as a CTEK (from outdoorbits of course) when hooked up?

If some kind soul could point me in the right direction, or has some experience I would be very grateful.

Thanks All,

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the information in the link is fine. Just ensure you have really thick cable between the batteries. Often two thinner (but NOT thin!) cables in parallel is easier to handle. The relay switch wire goes to the alternator, so only connects the two batteries once the alternator is shoving out >12V.

Don't worry about the mains side onto 12V interfering with your new line from the vehicle battery. Either the mains is charging the leisure battery OR the alternator might be, but not both (but wouldn't be a problem even if they were!).

For mains charging in the van, ensure you have a unit that can act as a power supply and a multi-stage charger.

Dave


----------



## 100996 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Dave. 

Could this sort of set-up be run through the trailer / caravan socket on the back of a car (remember this is a 2 wheeled motorhome :wink: )

Cheers for the help thus far.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, indeed that's what pin 4 on a 12S socket is for. The only problem is voltage drop (my thick cables point).

When I ran a caravan I stuck the charging plug in the boot of the car and moved the caravan leisure battery there when it needed a charge when driving, just to minimise the voltage drop and maximise the charge current.

Dave


----------



## 100996 (Sep 15, 2006)

Cheers again Dave, 

Thinking back, I seem to remember my step farther having a sort of battery cool box which he plugged in, in the boot. He refered to it as a tp2 unit (but then again he was a proper idiot so shouldnt really take it as read)

Maybe thats what I should suggest my buddy gets? If they are still available.

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's the one; a Labcraft TP2 MkIV, which had a crude mains charger in it as well. Not made any more methinks. But, in any case, all you need is a cheap plastic battery box that you can strap in the boot, should you prefer to go this route.

Dave


----------

